# Please Help Me



## irishgirl1989 (Aug 19, 2007)

Im 18 and would like to move to america my boyfriend has just found out that he has got sponsored and i would like to move to america also im not sure if i will be going with him however if it turned out that i am not going with him i would like to go over and work im not sure hom long i would like to stay 6 months to a year maybe if i do deside to go with him i would like to stay over a year if anyone has any advise please help me with it 
Thank you xxx


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Well, it's going to be hard. You won't be able to accompany him just because he's your boyfriend. You could go on a tourist visa for six months, but you won't be able to work. There is no working holiday visa. We have no shortage of 18-year-old job-seekers.


----------



## irishgirl1989 (Aug 19, 2007)

by the time im planing to go i will be 19 and have a qualification in both childcare and in working with families with social problems that has bound to make it a little bit easier to find a job i thought that there was a visa i could get to work over there for at least a year ? thanks for replying and other info would be really appreciated

thank you


----------

